# Trying out some new rigging gear



## MackenzieTree (Mar 5, 2012)

cheshire tree rig.MOV - YouTube

http://youtu.be/P_QoImAK7D4

Some videos trying out some rigging gear


----------



## MackenzieTree (Mar 5, 2012)

*the one that works*

cheshire tree rig2 - YouTube


----------



## treeman75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Is that it? Lets see some action!


----------



## MackenzieTree (Mar 6, 2012)

its hard to hold the phone and cut at the same time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 13, 2012)

MackenzieTree said:


> its hard to hold the phone and cut at the same time!!!!!!!!



thats what duct tape is for


----------



## MackenzieTree (Mar 13, 2012)

*Brilliant!!*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> thats what duct tape is for



alittle card-board and some duct tape would sit that iphone perfect!!!!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 23, 2012)

maurinejane said:


> Well Some videos trying out some rigging gear



hmmmmmmmm, cant decide whether u are a spammer are not........are u? Pretty sure u are.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 23, 2012)

MackenzieTree said:


> cheshire tree rig.MOV - YouTube
> 
> http://youtu.be/P_QoImAK7D4
> 
> Some videos trying out some rigging gear



I remember when my stuff was shiny and new, enjoy! My wife always thought I was a dork when I first got going in this, every time I would get something new, I had to go outside and play with it............still do. Yesterday I was messing with my bucket truck, while wearing my climbing helmet on with the Go Pro on it..........recording, yeah Ima dork. People driving by probably thought I needed to wear my helmet outside all the time!


----------



## MackenzieTree (Mar 24, 2012)

thats pretty good sgreenbeans who cares though when you got a cool shiny new toy!!


----------



## Scrat (Mar 25, 2012)

MackenzieTree said:


> cheshire tree rig2 - YouTube



MackenzieTree,
I never saw a ring and ring friction saver used like that before (first 10 seconds of vid) and you Poison Ivy climbing line is side loading your caribiner. this configuration looks unconventional and real unsafe. You may want to get some formal training if you are unfamiliar with the equipment and its proper use. I am not bashing or insulting you so please dont take it that way, just calling out what I saw in the video. 
Good luck and be safe
Scrat


----------



## MackenzieTree (May 22, 2012)

Scrat said:


> MackenzieTree,
> I never saw a ring and ring friction saver used like that before (first 10 seconds of vid) and you Poison Ivy climbing line is side loading your caribiner. this configuration looks unconventional and real unsafe. You may want to get some formal training if you are unfamiliar with the equipment and its proper use. I am not bashing or insulting you so please dont take it that way, just calling out what I saw in the video.
> Good luck and be safe
> Scrat



Gotcha, yea that was the first time using it just as a second tie in, use it with just the rope passing through thanks


----------

